# Yogurt Varieties



## bj follmer-weirich (Jul 18, 2011)

I see many reciepts using greek yogurt. What is the difference between regular yogurt (aka: Yoplait) vs 'greek' yogurt? Is one better than the other. Is one better to cook with?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Greek Yogurt is thicker and creamier. I also find it to be less tart. If a recipe calls for Greek Yogurt it would be best to use it since the consistency is thicker otherwise it's just personal preference.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 18, 2011)

I am also a Greek yogurt lover....for the very same reasons as Snip.  I first bought it several years ago and all other yogurts have been found lacking ever since.

I also made yogurt for my first time not so long ago.  The Greek yogurt cultures have a different kind of bacteria in them than other yogurt.  I'm sure that contributes to the flavor and possibly the thickness.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 19, 2011)

Kathleen, you make Greek Yogurt by straining your regular yogurt.  Put it in a colander (I line mine with a tea towel--not terry) over a bowl and leave it in the fridge overnight.  I make mine with whole milk and some Dannon plain yogurt for starter.

As far as I know, it is the same culture.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

And if you strain it longer you get yogurt cheese 
Yogurt cheese makes a good low fat substitute for sour cream.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 19, 2011)

bj follmer-weirich said:


> I see many reciepts using greek yogurt. What is the difference between regular yogurt (aka: Yoplait) vs 'greek' yogurt? Is one better than the other. Is one better to cook with?



Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 19, 2011)

I have fallen in love with Greek yogurt! I don't have a lot of brands available to me, but I love Chobani. It is more expensive than the yogurts I used to buy, but it has more protein, calcium, etc., and less sugar.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 19, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Kathleen, you make Greek Yogurt by straining your regular yogurt.  Put it in a colander (I line mine with a tea towel--not terry) over a bowl and leave it in the fridge overnight.  I make mine with whole milk and some Dannon plain yogurt for starter.
> 
> As far as I know, it is the same culture.



My yogurt could have used some extra straining but the kind of bacteria used also makes a difference in both texture and flavor.  I got my cultures from Cultures for Health, which has an excellent article and chart on what kind of bacteria are used in several different kinds of yogurts.  I specifically went to them because I specifically wanted the flavor that I found in FAGE yogurt.  Then I discovered their bacteria are the same as in FAGE brand yogurt.

I've used this company for several of their offered starters.  Their Kefir culture was terrific although it has been slow in reproducing enough to share.  

I was fortunate to find a very old yogurt maker at a second hand shop.  I wonder how accurate the temperatures are in it, but think it kept the temps consistent.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 19, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> And if you strain it longer you get yogurt cheese
> Yogurt cheese makes a good low fat substitute for sour cream.


 I used to make yogurt from powdered milk.  My yogurt always came out grainy looking.  Years later I found out that you need some fat in the yogurt to avoid the graininess.  It still tastes great.  Some folks put gelatin in the yogurt to get a firmer set but like the others I prefer to strain the yogurt.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't stand Greek yogurt by itself but it definitely has its culinary use and there is no good substitute. As for eating plain, I'll stick with my sugar-free vanilla yogurt..


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like Greek yogurt when I can get it.  But, then, I mostly use yogurt as an ingredient rather than just eating it (although with some honey my favorite local beekeeper sells me it's pretty darned good).  My favorite use is with a third to half of mayo, and fresh garden herbs in the summer, in the winter Penzey's peppercorn or green goddess spices.  Much, much better than any bottled salad dressing, great on a baked potato or as a dip.


----------

